# Barbour Question



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

OK I am thinking about getting my first Barbour jacket now that a store has opened in New Haven. I also am getting a bit overwhelmed by all the pics of tweel.OCBD, ties etc. worn under various Barbour jackets, (HTJ has another one on his site today!) I am leaning toward the Beaufort for the extra length which is similar to a vintage PRL lookalike I have. I am not a big fan of a sport jacket under a short jacket, preferring instead to wear a long coat in those situations, however the look has grown on me and I may give it a try. Those barbour wearers here; care to comment?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't have one but I've long hankered after a Beaufort. I like the length and the room in that jacket. The other styles. aside from looking small, seem a little too hipster/trendy to me, while this, in my view, feels a little more "trad."



fred johnson said:


> OK I am thinking about getting my first Barbour jacket now that a store has opened in New Haven. I also am getting a bit overwhelmed by all the pics of tweel.OCBD, ties etc. worn under various Barbour jackets, (HTJ has another one on his site today!) I am leaning toward the Beaufort for the extra length which is similar to a vintage PRL lookalike I have. I am not a big fan of a sport jacket under a short jacket, preferring instead to wear a long coat in those situations, however the look has grown on me and I may give it a try. Those barbour wearers here; care to comment?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't understand the question.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a Beaufort and wear a sport coat under it pretty much everyday. Perfect length and plenty of room. Also perfect with a sweater underneath. I think the Beaufort is the most versatile model. If I had the Bedale I wouldn't wear it nearly as much, except on the weekends. Of all my purchases--shoes, sportcoats, sweaters, suits, etc.--my Barbour Beaufort has been the wisest.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Pentheos said:


> I don't understand the question.


Not really asking a question (except to myself), just want to vent opinions, likes and dislikes.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion (Jun 17, 2014)

Disclaimer: my experience has been with vintage Barbours, circa mid-nineties, and I gather that the measurements may have changed some when compared to something you might buy new today.

That being said, the first Barbour I got was my Beaufort in Rustic (brown), bought in size 42, my SC size being 42R, and I was surprised at how short the sleeves and body of the jacket are. Mine hits almost exactly where my 42R tweeds hit with BOC measurements between 30 and 31 and I wanted a little more coverage than what I got because depending on the angle, you can clearly see my SC poking out. And I have long-ish arms for someone my height ( I need a 34.5 or 35 shirt sleeve and I'm only 5'10.5"), and I would say my Beaufort sleeves are at least an inch shorter than I'd like them to be. I also wish I had gone up a size or 2 in the chest as the tartan lining is not easy to pull on over a tweed and leaves a really bunchy look that I don't care for once I actually get the thing on. All that being said, I find my Beaufort to be absolutely perfect for wearing over a sweater/OCBD and that's how I use it VERY frequently

I subsequently bought a vintage border in Sage size 46 because my main intent for getting a waxed cotton jacket was to wear it over tweed SC's etc. and funnily enough its almost longer than I wanted in sleeve and body, but I like it very much, certainly more than enough coverage for my intended purposes

Addenda:
I rewaxed my Beaufort at home while my Border was sent back to Barbour, the Border just came back in this week and I'm amazed, it looks a lot better than my DIY job, came with a Barbour branded hanger and garment bag, in less than the 4 week turnaround time they quoted me, I dropped it off at the Princeton store and they took care of the rest of the shipping and so forth, really convenient, I'll never DIY it again.

Also just received the pop-in pile liner for my Border that I ordered from an eBay seller in UK, got here faster than some domestic shipments for whatever reason, washed it last night, can't wait to give it a test drive this weekend in the arctic air heading our way. The one I ordered from Kiev for my Beaufort should be here soon, much sooner than I expected.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a Beaufort. I'm also 6'4" and wear shirts with a 36" sleeve. The Beaufort's sleeves do not cover the end of my shirt sleeves most of the time. I purchased my Barbour is my SC size, and it is not large enough to wear over a SC, at least not comfortably. I mean, I can get it on over the SC, but I feel constricted, especially in the sleeves. Thus, I generally wear it over shirts only, sometimes over a shirt and sweater. Waxed cotton has little insulating properties, and so it is not warm enough for me when the temp. drops below 40 or so. Still, I love the jacket and the brand. I also have the zip-in liner for it, which I sometimes wear by itself, two Liddesdale (orange and brown), and a polarquilted Liddesdale. I would like to buy another waxed cotton model in my SC size +2.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

My Border (in navy) is a size 42, my usual size. It fits very well and I'm about 5'11". There's enough room in it to wear the pile liner and a sportcoat at the same time and carry all my notebooks in the game pockets too. I personally really like the longer length of the Border, more protection from the rain. I find the pile liner offers quite a bit of extra warmth and the hood is also very nice, I like the way it is constructed, with a wire brim to give it shape. 
I won a Gamefair (in olive) on eBay last week, but it is not in yet. Can't wait though. I got it because I was looking for something with raglan sleeves as opposed to the set-in sleeves of the Border, it's also just a few inches shorter.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion (Jun 17, 2014)

ThePopinjay said:


> My Border (in navy) is a size 42, my usual size. It fits very well and I'm about 5'11". There's enough room in it to wear the pile liner and a sportcoat at the same time and carry all my notebooks in the game pockets too. I personally really like the longer length of the Border, more protection from the rain. I find the pile liner offers quite a bit of extra warmth and the hood is also very nice, I like the way it is constructed, with a wire brim to give it shape.
> I won a Gamefair (in olive) on eBay last week, but it is not in yet. Can't wait though. I got it because I was looking for something with raglan sleeves as opposed to the set-in sleeves of the Border, it's also just a few inches shorter.


QFT, the wired hood is so cool. My Beaufort came with a matching hood, which I didn't even care about at the time I purchased it, but after using it one time, I'm hooked, and now I'm having a heck of a time finding a Sage hood with the Dress Gordon lining to match my Border. I love not only the moldable wire reinforcement, but also the fact that if you fold the hood down when not in use, nobody looking at you head-on even knows theress a hood on the jacket.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

ThatDudeOrion said:


> and now I'm having a heck of a time finding a Sage hood with the Dress Gordon lining to match my Border


I'll be in the same boat whenever my Gamefair gets here, since the auction didn't include the hood. I guess I can always wear a mismatched navy hood.

Edit: Does the sage model on this website match?


----------



## ThatDudeOrion (Jun 17, 2014)

I think it actually might, but now I'm not sure if my Border is sage or olive??? The lining of the olive one definitely doesn't match.
Here's a pic of my Border when I just got it, looks much different after the reproof, lol.











ThePopinjay said:


> I'll be in the same boat whenever my Gamefair gets here, since the auction didn't include the hood. I guess I can always wear a mismatched navy hood.
> 
> Edit: Does the sage model on this website match?


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I think it actually might, but now I'm not sure if my Border is sage or olive??? The lining of the olive one definitely doesn't match.
> Here's a pic of my Border when I just got it, looks much different after the reproof, lol.


Yeah they always do! The website says you can e-mail them the code, so I guess you could always try that. On a side note, I've been to that shop that the website belongs too, wonderful place with a wonderful stock list. A great stop if you're ever in Cinci.

Edit: The tartan isnt't quite right, the one pictured in the hood is this-


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

ThePopinjay said:


> My Border (in navy) is a size 42, my usual size. It fits very well and I'm about 5'11". There's enough room in it to wear the pile liner and a sportcoat at the same time and carry all my notebooks in the game pockets too. I personally really like the longer length of the Border, more protection from the rain. I find the pile liner offers quite a bit of extra warmth and the hood is also very nice, I like the way it is constructed, with a wire brim to give it shape.
> I won a Gamefair (in olive) on eBay last week, but it is not in yet. Can't wait though. I got it because I was looking for something with raglan sleeves as opposed to the set-in sleeves of the
> Border, it's also just a few inches shorter.


Pent, Pop,
Good information guys, I had considered a Border but the New Haven store does not stock them so I could not try one on. The beaufort I did try on and size 44 seems to be the right size for me. Is the Gamefair still available? the store could not tell me, nor could the tell me the difference between "Beaufort" vs "Classic Beaufort". I am not in a hurry for this purchase and always like to flesh out all my possible options first, after all, this is a "buy it for life" thing.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion (Jun 17, 2014)

The classic versus regular Beaufort is a BIG difference and I'd be ashamed if I worked in a Barbour store and couldn't tell a customer the difference. Totally different fabric for starters.


fred johnson said:


> Pent, Pop,
> Good information guys, I had considered a Border but the New Haven store does not stock them so I could not try one on. The beaufort I did try on and size 44 seems to be the right size for me. Is the Gamefair still available? the store could not tell me, nor could the tell me the difference between "Beaufort" vs "Classic Beaufort". I am not in a hurry for this purchase and always like to flesh out all my possible options first, after all, this is a "buy it for life" thing.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

TPJ, TDO, appreciate the information on the hood. I have a Border purchased in '94, so it required a snap-in liner, which thankfully I found on UK eBay. But I'd never considered the hood. Looks like it's a great addition. I just bank on a tweed cap keeping the rain off, but this looks like a much better way to go.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

ThatDudeOrion said:


> The classic versus regular Beaufort is a BIG difference and I'd be ashamed if I worked in a Barbour store and couldn't tell a customer the difference. Totally different fabric for starters.


Can you be more specific regarding the differences?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm 6'2" and have a Beaufort and a Border, the Beaufort gets way more use. The sleeves could be a little longer, but that's just nit picking.

Brian


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

fred johnson said:


> Can you be more specific regarding the differences?


The biggest difference is the fabric:

Classic = sykoil (only comes in olive color)
Regular = waxed (comes in navy, sage, black, rustic)

Here is a good link to learn more:
https://www.bestinthecountry.co.uk/barbour-buyers-guide


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

A hair over 6'2 here, typically wear a 46L coat. My Beaufort is a 46R. I can wear it over some sport coats without the coat hanging out the bottom, but if it isn't sticking out the bottom, it is dangerously close. Like 1/4 - 1/2". It makes it a lot less useful than others find it. I also find the shoulders on the Barbour do funny things if I'm not wearing a very natural-shoulder jacket - raglan sleeves and what not. 

To clarify on the Sylkoil vs. Regular, the difference is the wax, not the fabric.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Tilton said:


> A hair over 6'2 here, typically wear a 46L coat. My Beaufort is a 46R. I can wear it over some sport coats without the coat hanging out the bottom, but if it isn't sticking out the bottom, it is dangerously close. Like 1/4 - 1/2". It makes it a lot less useful than others find it. I also find the shoulders on the Barbour do funny things if I'm not wearing a very natural-shoulder jacket - raglan sleeves and what not.


Sounds like the Border might be a better fit for you in multiple respects.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Dr. D said:


> The biggest difference is the fabric:
> 
> Classic = sykoil (only comes in olive color)
> Regular = waxed (comes in navy, sage, black, rustic)
> ...


Thanks for the link Dr. D


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

ThePopinjay said:


> Sounds like the Border might be a better fit for you in multiple respects.


The Border is definitely on the wants list, but I paid full freight for the Beaufort, so I'm patiently waiting for a thrifted 46 Border to show up.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Tilton said:


> The Border is definitely on the wants list, but I paid full freight for the Beaufort, so I'm patiently waiting for a thrifted 46 Border to show up.


My situation exactly...ponied up for a new Beaufort rig (jacket, liner, hood) and so need to economize on the next coat.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Pentheos said:


> My situation exactly...ponied up for a new Beaufort rig (jacket, liner, hood) and so need to economize on the next coat.


Did the same. Pretty sure the liner and hood are transferrable, though, so there's that.


----------



## awbyrd (Aug 28, 2008)

I have two: a Beaufort, and a Sylkoil Northumbria. Love the Northumbria, it's bulletproof, but a bit heavy on the shoulders after wearing it a full day. That model can be hard to find in the States, however.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Personally, I love my Beaufort. My advice is to get the "regular" version, as the distinctive waxy shine is an integral part of the look. Order up a size because the sleeves are notoriously short. This model perfectly covers a sport coat, but also looks good over a shaggy dog. And the game pocket is great fun (and will also hold a book or two).

BTW: I stopped by the New Haven store yesterday and am amazed that their quote for rewaxing is two weeks and $50. Home rewaxing was only about 50% successful, and my wife was annoyed that I used her hairdryer in such a capacity...


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

straw sandals said:


> Personally, I love my Beaufort. My advice is to get the "regular" version, as the distinctive waxy shine is an integral part of the look. Order up a size because the sleeves are notoriously short. This model perfectly covers a sport coat, but also looks good over a shaggy dog. And the game pocket is great fun (and will also hold a book or two).
> 
> BTW: I stopped by the New Haven store yesterday and am amazed that their quote for rewaxing is two weeks and $50. Home rewaxing was only about 50% successful, and my wife was annoyed that I used her hairdryer in such a capacity...


I own two Beaufort jackets : one in Sage and a Classic. (I acquired both jackets at a discount.) I also like to use the Game Pocket for carrying books. However, according to this somewhat sensational article students in New Haven are claiming that they cannot afford to buy the jackets anymore : https://yaledailynews.com/blog/2014/10/27/broadway-imports-british-brand-barbour/


----------



## ThatDudeOrion (Jun 17, 2014)

straw sandals said:


> Personally, I love my Beaufort. My advice is to get the "regular" version, as the distinctive waxy shine is an integral part of the look. Order up a size because the sleeves are notoriously short. This model perfectly covers a sport coat, but also looks good over a shaggy dog. And the game pocket is great fun (and will also hold a book or two).
> 
> BTW: I stopped by the New Haven store yesterday and am amazed that their quote for rewaxing is two weeks and $50. Home rewaxing was only about 50% successful, and my wife was annoyed that I used her hairdryer in such a capacity...


I took advantage of this from the Princeton store and thought it a very good deal. If you prefer to mail it to Barbour yourself, I believe it's $35 for the rewax and you have to include $10 for return shipping I think, so unless you can post it for less than $5 you're money and time ahead. At the same time, I bought a can of wax and did my Beaufort at home, and while it turned out well, thanks in part to a professional thermostatically controlled heat gun, I'll likely never do that again.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I took advantage of this from the Princeton store and thought it a very good deal. If you prefer to mail it to Barbour yourself, I believe it's $35 for the rewax and you have to include $10 for return shipping I think, so unless you can post it for less than $5 you're money and time ahead. At the same time, I bought a can of wax and did my Beaufort at home, and while it turned out well, thanks in part to a professional thermostatically controlled heat gun, I'll likely never do that again.


I've waxed it myself now on a few occasions. I just did on the kitchen table with a pot of boiling water and a sponge and I didn't have any issues at all. Maybe took me 40 minutes and it's completely waterproof. This summer I may send the Gamefair to Barbour to see if they do a considerably better job.


----------



## WildCard22 (Feb 23, 2015)

I had thought of doing the rewaxxing myself, but after reading this thread don't know if I'm up to the challenge.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I took advantage of this from the Princeton store and thought it a very good deal. If you prefer to mail it to Barbour yourself, I believe it's $35 for the rewax and you have to include $10 for return shipping I think, so unless you can post it for less than $5 you're money and time ahead. At the same time, I bought a can of wax and did my Beaufort at home, and while it turned out well, thanks in part to a professional thermostatically controlled heat gun, I'll likely never do that again.


Since when is there a Barbour store in Princeton!? I'll have to check it out. The last time I had my Barbour rewaxed (maybe about two years ago) it cost me $29 (shipping was free) through my local Orvis store, though I imagine the price has gone up since then. The fifty dollars plus shipping that Barbour stores are charging is a bit much, IMO.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I recall the Barbour store in Georgetown , D.C. offering free same-day waxing on jackets in the fall of 2012. :amazing: (An employee was waxing them on a table near the entrance.) Perhaps this was just a promotional offer at a new/newer store. I hope that this is extended in the future. :thumbs-up:


----------



## red_shift (Aug 8, 2013)

ThatDudeOrion said:


> That being said, the first Barbour I got was my Beaufort in Rustic (brown), bought in size 42, my SC size being 42R, and I was surprised at how short the sleeves and body of the jacket are.


I've heard that you can have the sleeves lengthened through Orvis or Barbour. As someone in a similar situation it's keeping me from buying a Beaufort since it's a $50 alteration.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

red_shift said:


> I've heard that you can have the sleeves lengthened through Orvis or Barbour. As someone in a similar situation it's keeping me from buying a Beaufort since it's a $50 alteration.


My first Barbour (a border) I got the sleeves were fine, but the Gamefair I just got the sleeves are a tad short, still totally wearable, but I will have them fixed this summer.

How do they lengthen them, does anyone know? I guess they'd have to just sew a cuff onto it basically, right?


----------



## ThatDudeOrion (Jun 17, 2014)

hardline_42 said:


> Since when is there a Barbour store in Princeton!? I'll have to check it out. The last time I had my Barbour rewaxed (maybe about two years ago) it cost me $29 (shipping was free) through my local Orvis store, though I imagine the price has gone up since then. The fifty dollars plus shipping that Barbour stores are charging is a bit much, IMO.


Not sure how long its been there, but its in Palmer Square, along with a BB, BB Flatiron, and JCrew. Just to avoid confusion the 50 was all inclusive, shipping both ways and the re-dressing of course, also when mine came back it was on a Barbour branded hangar inside a Barbour branded garment bag.



ThePopinjay said:


> My first Barbour (a border) I got the sleeves were fine, but the Gamefair I just got the sleeves are a tad short, still totally wearable, but I will have them fixed this summer.
> 
> How do they lengthen them, does anyone know? I guess they'd have to just sew a cuff onto it basically, right?


I've heard unconfirmed reports that they sew on a whole new sleeve, longer of course, and that sometimes there can be issues with the vintage body matching the new sleeves, depending on how vintage, I suppose. Again, I don't have personal experience with this, but seem to recall reading this somewhere in the interwebs. One may also have the option of sewing a leather cuff onto the end of the existing sleeve, again not sure about that either.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion (Jun 17, 2014)

For what it's worth, my Beaufort is from the mid-nineties and I've gathered that the sleeves may be longer now, if you're looking to buy new. I can measure mine up for you and post back here as a point of comparison.



red_shift said:


> I've heard that you can have the sleeves lengthened through Orvis or Barbour. As someone in a similar situation it's keeping me from buying a Beaufort since it's a $50 alteration.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Not sure how long its been there, but its in Palmer Square, along with a BB, BB Flatiron, and JCrew. Just to avoid confusion the 50 was all inclusive, shipping both ways and the re-dressing of course, also when mine came back it was on a Barbour branded hangar inside a Barbour branded garment bag


.

Yeah, I think it's over by the Lilly Pulitzer store. I worked on Nassau street for many years and every time I visit there's a new crop of stores popping up. With regard to the price, the $29 I was charged at Orvis included shipping both ways as well. I don't remember getting a hanger and garment bag, but I's rather not pay an extra $20 for them if I had the choice. Still, the only Orvis in NJ is down by me so the extra $20 probably more than makes up for the extra gas and hassle of driving there.



ThatDudeOrion said:


> I've heard unconfirmed reports that they sew on a whole new sleeve, longer of course, and that sometimes there can be issues with the vintage body matching the new sleeves, depending on how vintage, I suppose. Again, I don't have personal experience with this, but seem to recall reading this somewhere in the interwebs. One may also have the option of sewing a leather cuff onto the end of the existing sleeve, again not sure about that either.


They can either sew on a sleeve extension or a complete new sleeve. If it's just sleeve length you need, the extension are sufficient. There's a seam where the extension is sewn, but it doesn't look out of place:

If there's significant damage to the sleeve that can't be patched, I'd probably replace the whole thing.

The leather trim is actually vinyl that can go on high wear areas like the cuffs, hem, pockets etc. They also have a self-fabric option using matching waxed cotton:

In addition, they can add chest pockets, repair zippers and linings, shorten/lengthen hems, and change out interior cuff styles, among other things.


----------



## WildCard22 (Feb 23, 2015)

Would you recommend having Barbour do the alterations or could a local tailor do the job?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

WildCard22 said:


> Would you recommend having Barbour do the alterations or could a local tailor do the job?


The problem is finding a match for the fabric. Barbour no longer makes the repair kits that used to come with extra fabric and thread for DIY repairs. If you think you can score a NOS kit on eBay, pay a tailor to do it and still come out cheaper than Barbour, go for it, but it won't be easy. If we're talking about alterations that don't require additional cloth or thread, then a competent tailor can help you out.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

hardline_42 said:


> They can either sew on a sleeve extension or a complete new sleeve. If it's just sleeve length you need, the extension are sufficient. There's a seam where the extension is sewn, but it doesn't look out of place:
> 
> If there's significant damage to the sleeve that can't be patched, I'd probably replace the whole thing.
> 
> The leather trim is actually vinyl that can go on high wear areas like the cuffs, hem, pockets etc. They also have a self-fabric option using matching waxed cotton:


Thank you very much, this is exactly the info I wanted.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

^^seconded. Thanks very much, hardline. My sleeves are about one inch too short, which has always been a pet peeve of mine.

and wildcard, I very much recommend trying to rewax your jacket at home. It's kinda fun. My problem was getting a consistent layer on the whole jacket, an issue perhaps exacerbated by the fact that it had been years since the jacket was waxed. Maybe you'll have better luck!


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

fred johnson said:


> OK I am thinking about getting my first Barbour jacket now that a store has opened in New Haven. I also am getting a bit overwhelmed by all the pics of tweel.OCBD, ties etc. worn under various Barbour jackets, (HTJ has another one on his site today!) I am leaning toward the Beaufort for the extra length which is similar to a vintage PRL lookalike I have. I am not a big fan of a sport jacket under a short jacket, preferring instead to wear a long coat in those situations, however the look has grown on me and I may give it a try. Those barbour wearers here; care to comment?


You'd have been better off going to the outlet in Kittery Maine a few years back to get one...

Caveat emptor! Many OTR Barbour's I've seen recently aren't even made in the UK... outsourced to eastern Europa...


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

I exchanged emails with a very kind woman at Barbour USA to try and determine whether my Border was Sykoil or Classic, whether it was olive or sage, and whether it was possible to get a hood for it that had the same Dress Gordon plaid lining as the coat. Turns out you can.

Barbour offers a hood in sage that has a quilted, solid color lining in green. But if you contact Barbour's repair folks in the U.S., they'll make a hood for a Border, Beaufort or Bedale in the medium-weight sage fabric with the Dress Gordon lining. Since it's "custom," it costs $60 plus $6 shipping rather than the suggested retail of $50 for the standard-issue hood with the solid green lining.

Since my Border is 20 years old and looks good for at least 20 more, I think I'll spring for the custom hood with the tartan lining.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Last week, I went to the Orvis store in Baton Rouge to try on a Beaufort. I'm a big guy and I tried on the Beaufort while wearing a sweater vest and sport coat. Even with the layers, the jacket sleeve length seemed appropriate which is something since I wear 36-37" sleeve shirt. Either they have started making the sleeves a little longer or some of you have orangutan arms. On the other hand, the body length could have been about an inch longer as the bottom of my (admittedly a little long) sport coat was peeking out from the bottom hem of the Beaufort.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

my19 said:


> I exchanged emails with a very kind woman at Barbour USA to try and determine whether my Border was Sykoil or Classic, whether it was olive or sage, and whether it was possible to get a hood for it that had the same Dress Gordon plaid lining as the coat. Turns out you can.
> 
> Barbour offers a hood in sage that has a quilted, solid color lining in green. But if you contact Barbour's repair folks in the U.S., they'll make a hood for a Border, Beaufort or Bedale in the medium-weight sage fabric with the Dress Gordon lining. Since it's "custom," it costs $60 plus $6 shipping rather than the suggested retail of $50 for the standard-issue hood with the solid green lining.
> 
> Since my Border is 20 years old and looks good for at least 20 more, I think I'll spring for the custom hood with the tartan lining.


Thanks for this, that's not really that much more. Something to think about if I don't find one on the bay.


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

Trad-ish said:


> Last week, I went to the Orvis store in Baton Rouge to try on a Beaufort. I'm a big guy and I tried on the Beaufort while wearing a sweater vest and sport coat. Even with the layers, the jacket sleeve length seemed appropriate which is something since I wear 36-37" sleeve shirt. Either they have started making the sleeves a little longer or some of you have orangutan arms. On the other hand, the body length could have been about an inch longer as the bottom of my (admittedly a little long) sport coat was peeking out from the bottom hem of the Beaufort.


I think the Border is a bit longer than the Beaufort.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

MythReindeer said:


> I think the Border is a bit longer than the Beaufort.


Yes, it would be a better fit if you're a taller guy and you plan to wear it over a sportcoat.

Also I know they make the sleeves quite a bit longer now than they used to.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

ThePopinjay said:


> I've waxed it myself now on a few occasions. I just did on the kitchen table with a pot of boiling water and a sponge and I didn't have any issues at all. Maybe took me 40 minutes and it's completely waterproof. This summer I may send the Gamefair to Barbour to see if they do a considerably better job.


x2. Not that hard at all. I would never waste 50 for soemone else to do it. All it takes is a bit of patience.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

EastVillageTrad said:


> You'd have been better off going to the outlet in Kittery Maine a few years back to get one...
> 
> Caveat emptor! Many OTR Barbour's I've seen recently aren't even made in the UK... outsourced to eastern Europa...


The Beaufort, Border etc the traditional waxed cotton jackets, are all still made in Simonside. Helen Barbour told me herself (by email) which I posted elsewhere in this forum late last year. The more modern Barbours aren't British made.


----------



## bestofbritishstore (10 mo ago)

Barbour jackets for men are crafted to withstand the elements and last a lifetime. Choose from a variety of classic, contemporary and waterproof jackets for men in a range of styles and colours, including our signature waxed jackets and quilted jackets for men. Shop Barbour's full collection of men's jackets online now at Barbour..


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

As far as I know the Beaufort would be the appropriate length for wearing over a sport coat. I am 5'10" and have a Bedale which I find to be a better length for me for regular wearing [but is not long enough to go over a sport coat], but if you are taller than I am--I would think a Beaufort is a good choice. I have never tried on a Border.


----------

